# Application n'apparaît pas dans mon centre de notifications.



## Kimah (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour! Mon application Weheartit n'apparaît pas dans mon centre de notifications, est-ce normal? Pouvez-vous m'aider svp?


----------



## Vanton (29 Octobre 2014)

Tu n'es pas dans le bon forum je crois... Pour tout ce qui est en rapport avec iOS il existe une section spéciale. 

Mais pour te répondre... Les notifications se gèrent dans Réglages > Centre de notification. Tu as sur cette page la liste des applications et leur réglage individuel. Vérifie bien que l'app en question est dans la liste "Inclure" et pas dans "Ne pas inclure".


----------

